# Tourist fisher



## Lsuwhodat (Sep 16, 2015)

Evening gents. I wil be coming over from The Marshes to Destin this weekend. I am wanting to put my son and nephew, 4 and 16, on some fish. Thoughts on colors and patterns to fish the docks on the bay side or the beach? Really want to put my 4 year old on the fish.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you have a boat, or are you fishing from land?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

"Tourist rig"

Take one of these floats (I like the ones with a small pea weight on the bottom or leader side so it stands up in the water, tie it to your main line. Use a 2 foot, 20# flourocarbon leader tied on the other side. Use a smallish number 2 or 4 hook. Use a live shrimp hooked through the tail or under the horn. 

You'll lose a lot of the shrimp to small fish. You can also tie on a DOA shrimp. I like "gold glitter" for clear water, "root beer" for dirty water.

Throw it out, let the bait it sink, then twitch it somewhat hard so it makes a popping sound, every 10 seconds or so. The popping sound sounds like a fish hitting a bait at the surface. Keep your line not quite tight to the cork. 

Cast, real almost tight, POP, wait 10 seconds reel almost tight, POP,... fish strike,... reel tight and set the hook! 

Jim


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Jim. When I fish conventional that's my typical setup. Usually weedless spoons for reds also.

As far as flies I plan on bringing some chart. Clousers, epoxy spoons, crab imitations and some smaller sand flea type imitations. Any good nighttime docks around the Destin West?


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Sep 16, 2015)

Not bringing a yak or boat so pier beach fishing.


----------

